# where are we going this weekend?



## gladerider (Apr 17, 2018)

i am thinking about going up to finish my season at da big K


----------



## machski (Apr 17, 2018)

Mount Bachelor!!

Sent from my XT1650 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## MommaBear (Apr 17, 2018)

machski said:


> Mount Bachelor!!



Say "hello" to my kid...he's working the terrain park.


----------



## shwilly (Apr 18, 2018)

We're heading to SR for one last weekend. Hoping for some spring turns and cooking out in the sun.


----------



## Smellytele (Apr 18, 2018)

shwilly said:


> We're heading to SR for one last weekend. Hoping for some spring turns and cooking out in the sun.



I would do a late start as it will be in the 20's at night and low to mid 40's during the day (high 42 Sat, 46 Sunday). Give it time to soften a bit.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Apr 18, 2018)

Philadelphia for roast pork sandwiches, tired hands beers, casino gambling, and the disco biscuits. 

killington next weekend or first weekend of may


----------



## bdfreetuna (Apr 18, 2018)

Got surgery on Monday so I'm not supposed to ski any more after that. Looks like Killington on Saturday or Sunday.

Jay Peak isn't running anything but the Jet for the rest of the season-- surprising to me since they would be at 95%+ open once they de-ice. I guess it is that time of year. Hopefully if we get more extended winters the ski areas will adapt accordingly.


----------



## shwilly (Apr 18, 2018)

Smellytele said:


> I would do a late start as it will be in the 20's at night and low to mid 40's during the day (high 42 Sat, 46 Sunday). Give it time to soften a bit.



You know it! Fortunately, sleeping in on the weekend comes easily to me. For once I won't push it to hit the slopes early.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Apr 18, 2018)

bdfreetuna said:


> Got surgery on Monday so I'm not supposed to ski any more after that. Looks like Killington on Saturday or Sunday.
> 
> Jay Peak isn't running anything but the Jet for the rest of the season-- surprising to me since they would be at 95%+ open once they de-ice. I guess it is that time of year. Hopefully if we get more extended winters the ski areas will adapt accordingly.



yea was surprised that they wouldn't at least run the bonnie on the weekends thru april.


----------



## Jcb890 (Apr 18, 2018)

Killington Sunday for us I think.

I hope BOA sends my replacement parts ASAP and it arrives by Saturday... otherwise I might be squeezing into old boots/renting...


----------



## Steve@jpr (Apr 18, 2018)

Wish it were simply a de-icing issue.  We recorded gusts between 112-116mph at Tram Tower 2 at about 2:30a Tuesday a track cable came off the bronze profile (they're still in place on the cable catcher where they should be, but still).  Relatively easy fix (all things being equal) but until it is, we aren't comfortable running any lifts that cross underneath (Bonnie, TS Carpet, Metro) nor any lifts that deposit folks through the trail network underneath (Flyer).  Disappointing for many reasons-most of which is that were were literally 5 hours away from going out with communications talking about our decision to run daily until May (making us the only resort not named Killington doing it in the eastern US), with all of our lifts and 95% of our trails.  Went so far as to secure year round staff to run lifts, baselodges and cut our operating costs drastically to get us comfortable with it.  Had packages online ready to go, discounted tickets ready to go, the whole deal.  Tried to triage this ourselves and realized by noon that we needed to bring folks in.  They'll be here the end of next week.  End story.




KustyTheKlown said:


> yea was surprised that they wouldn't at least run the bonnie on the weekends thru april.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Apr 18, 2018)

man, that's a bummer. but thanks for the honest explanation steve.


----------



## kingslug (Apr 18, 2018)

bdfreetuna said:


> Got surgery on Monday so I'm not supposed to ski any more after that. Looks like Killington on Saturday or Sunday.
> 
> Jay Peak isn't running anything but the Jet for the rest of the season-- surprising to me since they would be at 95%+ open once they de-ice. I guess it is that time of year. Hopefully if we get more extended winters the ski areas will adapt accordingly.


Well..that sux..want 1 more day there.


----------



## kingslug (Apr 18, 2018)

Will be at Snowbird Friday to Monday..and they just got another foot. Then I guess its K.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Apr 18, 2018)

Steve@jpr said:


> Wish it were simply a de-icing issue.  We recorded gusts between 112-116mph at Tram Tower 2 at about 2:30a Tuesday a track cable came off the bronze profile (they're still in place on the cable catcher where they should be, but still).  Relatively easy fix (all things being equal) but until it is, we aren't comfortable running any lifts that cross underneath (Bonnie, TS Carpet, Metro) nor any lifts that deposit folks through the trail network underneath (Flyer).  Disappointing for many reasons-most of which is that were were literally 5 hours away from going out with communications talking about our decision to run daily until May (making us the only resort not named Killington doing it in the eastern US), with all of our lifts and 95% of our trails.  Went so far as to secure year round staff to run lifts, baselodges and cut our operating costs drastically to get us comfortable with it.  Had packages online ready to go, discounted tickets ready to go, the whole deal.  Tried to triage this ourselves and realized by noon that we needed to bring folks in.  They'll be here the end of next week.  End story.



Well I understand your situation, and thanks for the accurate explanation.

May Jay Peak live long and prosper and continue to be an early and late season destination for prime skiing. Glad I got there last week for a couple sweet days. Stuff happens but I appreciate the role Jay Peak plays in eastern skiing... it's not like other areas can easily fill your shoes.

Next year I'll make plans to get up there during the December dumps and maybe not just rely on Jay for April trees.

Love Jay and love Killington equally for somewhat similar reasons... main difference is Killington is an easy day trip lol


----------



## BenedictGomez (Apr 18, 2018)

Whelp..... looks like I'm canceling my trip to Jay Peak.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Apr 18, 2018)

BenedictGomez said:


> Whelp..... looks like I'm canceling my trip to Jay Peak.



Funny thing is if they were an hour closer I'd probably be hitting the Jet this weekend and rip Jet, Haynes, Kitzbuhel and UN and ski Timbuktu and Kitz/Hells Woods

It's a high quality terrain pod with excellent coverage right now. Too bad it's a little far for most of us to drive just to ride the triple.

Jay would have had a clear late season lead if not for this lift issue. Won't hold it against them 

Too bad I was kind of hoping for another day or 2 up there just to keep ripping Green Beret and Tuck Chutes


----------



## watkin (Apr 18, 2018)

Steve@jpr said:


> They'll be here the end of next week.



Steve,

What's the prognosis for weekend of April 28 then?   Will you expect any repairs to be completed on the Tram or at least minimize possibility of damage in order to open up other lifts? 

Thanks for the info in advance!!


----------



## SkiingInABlueDream (Apr 18, 2018)

To State the obvious green beret is not a long walk from the top of jet.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Apr 18, 2018)

Looks like I'll probably head to Mount Snow tomorrow... hope they get a few inches to ski fresh tracks on during the day


----------



## watkin (Apr 18, 2018)

SkiingInABlueDream said:


> To State the obvious green beret is not a long walk from the top of jet.



For sure, I'm probably heading up there regardless.  Always like to get some hike-to terrain cause there are just that many less people..


----------



## BenedictGomez (Apr 18, 2018)

bdfreetuna said:


> *Jay would have had a clear late season lead if not for this lift issue*. Won't hold it against them



Is the Flyer going to reopen if they get this issue fixed, or is the whole place (other than Jet) stick a fork in it done?

  I'd come up in late April or early May if Jet + Flyer is open as the forecast looks pretty favorable on the temps.  Never-Ending Winter.


----------



## Steve@jpr (Apr 18, 2018)

Could be.  They get here end of next week and need three days to complete.  If I was a betting man, I'd bet against it though.




watkin said:


> Steve,
> 
> What's the prognosis for weekend of April 28 then?   Will you expect any repairs to be completed on the Tram or at least minimize possibility of damage in order to open up other lifts?
> 
> Thanks for the info in advance!!


----------



## Steve@jpr (Apr 18, 2018)

I think the best scenario would be they get here late next week and get a fix in and then there's enough snow May 5/6 to open something Tramside at that point.  Lots of weather to come between now and May 5th though as I'm sure you're aware.  Temps in the 50's to near 60 next week with sun is going to do a number on things imo.



BenedictGomez said:


> Is the Flyer going to reopen if they get this issue fixed, or is the whole place (other than Jet) stick a fork in it done?
> 
> I'd come up in late April or early May if Jet + Flyer is open as the forecast looks pretty favorable on the temps.  Never-Ending Winter.


----------



## The Sneak (Apr 18, 2018)

Kitz and Timbuktu needed more snow than last Saturday ended up being, but Expo on over to Beaver Pond skied quite nicely. Some awesome turns to be had tramside on Sunday. TONS of base in there too.


----------



## lerops (Apr 19, 2018)

The forecast seems to have mellowed down. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## xlr8r (Apr 19, 2018)

Thinking about doing a very long day trip from Waltham to Okemo Sunday to close out my season.  Looks like they have more open than Killington, and I was at Killington 2 weeks ago anyway.


----------



## caribchakita (Apr 19, 2018)

I know Cannon is closed but considering the hike up and board down...thoughts? Otherwise, Snow or K'ton...need the closest to BOS option Sunday


----------



## Killingtime (Apr 19, 2018)

xlr8r said:


> Thinking about doing a very long day trip from Waltham to Okemo Sunday to close out my season.  Looks like they have more open than Killington, and I was at Killington 2 weeks ago anyway.



Going to Killington on Saturday but Okemo is definitely an option for Sunday. Gotta see how much is open. I know Killington has been shutting down terrain for their lift replacement projects.


----------



## kingslug (Apr 19, 2018)

Which figures as I have that spring pass. Awesome snowpack and Stowe is closed...Jay is hurting..and K is shutting down areas. Hmmmm


----------



## Jcb890 (Apr 19, 2018)

kingslug said:


> Which figures as I have that spring pass. Awesome snowpack and Stowe is closed...Jay is hurting..and K is shutting down areas. Hmmmm


What is Killington shutting down?


----------



## JimG. (Apr 19, 2018)

Jcb890 said:


> What is Killington shutting down?



Snowdon quad was closed yesterday due to an electrical issue.


----------



## 180 (Apr 19, 2018)

Thinking of the Bush tomorrow.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Apr 19, 2018)

Steve@jpr said:


> I think the best scenario would be they get here late next week and get a fix in and then there's enough snow* May 5/6 to open something Tramside at that point.*



Okay, thanks, I'll keep an eye out in case it reopens.


----------



## Jcb890 (Apr 19, 2018)

JimG. said:


> Snowdon quad was closed yesterday due to an electrical issue.


Looks like they're shutting down a shitload of terrain.  Ramshead closed for the season, only lifts they plan to run are K1, Superstar and Canyon Quad... quite disappointing.

Maybe we won't go to Killington on Sunday and will instead pick somewhere else that has more open terrain right now.  Killington will still be players for a bit with the Superstar pod, so there's time to use the last 2 passes.


----------



## Domeskier (Apr 19, 2018)

Jcb890 said:


> Looks like they're shutting down a shitload of terrain.  Ramshead closed for the season, only lifts they plan to run are K1, Superstar and Canyon Quad... quite disappointing.
> 
> Maybe we won't go to Killington on Sunday and will instead pick somewhere else that has more open terrain right now.  Killington will still be players for a bit with the Superstar pod, so there's time to use the last 2 passes.



Disappointed I won't get to ski Bear this season.  I really need to start using my spring pass, but this endless winter is sapping my will to make the trip.


----------



## Jcb890 (Apr 19, 2018)

Domeskier said:


> Disappointed I won't get to ski Bear this season.  I really need to start using my spring pass, but this endless winter is sapping my will to make the trip.


What is this "Spring" you speak of? 
I have been looking forward to some nice corn harvesting and its either been mid-winter cold or some type of mixed precipitation.  Last Saturday was OK with some soft snow, but crazy fog/cloud cover.

We don't love the terrain over on Ramshead, but I generally find it easier and more convenient to park/set up camp there.

I guess Killington still has more trails open than Sunday River, so maybe we'll stick to Killington on Sunday.  Otherwise, maybe we'll do closing day at Mt. Snow or somewhere else that has more trails open.


----------



## machski (Apr 19, 2018)

Jcb890 said:


> Looks like they're shutting down a shitload of terrain.  Ramshead closed for the season, only lifts they plan to run are K1, Superstar and Canyon Quad... quite disappointing.
> 
> Maybe we won't go to Killington on Sunday and will instead pick somewhere else that has more open terrain right now.  Killington will still be players for a bit with the Superstar pod, so there's time to use the last 2 passes.


I thought they might run Snowdon Triple this weekend.  Probably will depend on what if anything they are doing with the Quad removal.

Sent from my XT1650 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## xlr8r (Apr 19, 2018)

Yeah right now just looking at their website Killington only has 136 acres open, now things could change for the weekend, but that is a lot of shrinkage.  Okemo essentially has the entire main mountain served by the Sunburst 6 still open at 318 acres, Mount Snow still has a whopping 455 acres still open.  For the Max Pass Okemo seems to me like the best play.  No way I'm driving up to Maine for a day trip.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Apr 19, 2018)

For the moment, Okemo is a good play for spring bumps/less drive/lots of trails/some groomed.

Mount Snow an excellent play for this weekend, North Face will be amazing and Olympic Woods still skiable.

Have to admit Sugarbush currently takes the cake for most interesting current offering. I do like those chutes past Paradise in corn/sun conditions, might get up there for Sat or Sun.

If Jay didn't have problems with the Tram right now they'd be #1 easily. If Stowe didn't decide to close a month early they'd be up there as well.

Mount Snow woods on Carinthia today::::

Won't be a much better chance for spring skiing than this weekend and the next few days after. Then say bye bye, hop on a bike, and watch YouTube POV ski videos when it's 100 degrees out.


----------



## Jcb890 (Apr 19, 2018)

bdfreetuna said:


> For the moment, Okemo is a good play for spring bumps/less drive/lots of trails/some groomed.
> 
> Mount Snow an excellent play for this weekend, North Face will be amazing and Olympic Woods still skiable.
> 
> ...


It seems like I haven't spent enough time over by Carinthia.  Those woods look decently-spaced, which is not like most of the woods at Mt. Snow.  There's a few sections with nice spacing, but most if it is really tight, IMO.

Originally the plan was Killington Sunday, but with them shutting down so much terrain, we might do somewhere like Okemo or Snow this weekend since they are open and have more open acreage.  Then, Killington can be an option next weekend after most of the other players are done.  Hmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Killingtime (Apr 19, 2018)

Domeskier said:


> Disappointed I won't get to ski Bear this season.  I really need to start using my spring pass, but this endless winter is sapping my will to make the trip.



From the webcam it looks like Outer Limits still has a lot of snow. I've seen people have a truck waiting at the bottom of Bear to bring them back to the K-1 base after poaching it.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Apr 19, 2018)

I wouldn't bother poaching Bear but plenty of woods that will be "closed" on Snowden, Canyon, Skye

Anything higher on the mountain should still have a really good base


----------



## abc (Apr 19, 2018)

xlr8r said:


> Yeah right now just looking at their website Killington only has 136 acres open, now things could change for the weekend, but that is a lot of shrinkage.  Okemo essentially has the entire main mountain served by the Sunburst 6 still open at 318 acres, Mount Snow still has a whopping 455 acres still open.  For the Max Pass Okemo seems to me like the best play.  No way I'm driving up to Maine for a day trip.


This time of year is hard to plan. Weather aside, mountains are not running all their lifts during the week (or not even open mid-week, like Gore). It's a guess work on how much terrain are available when the weekend comes.


----------



## Jcb890 (Apr 19, 2018)

abc said:


> This time of year is hard to plan. Weather aside, mountains are not running all their lifts during the week (or not even open mid-week, like Gore). It's a guess work on how much terrain are available when the weekend comes.


Killington is being very open about their offerings.  Which, while disappointing, is nice that they are being transparent.  What they have open now appears to be what they plan to offer on a daily basis (including weekends) until they switch to Superstar-only.



> *The Ramshead, Snowshed, Skyeship and Bear Mountain Base Lodges have closed for the season*. As you know, we pride ourselves on hosting the longest season in the East, and we are committed to keeping lifts open as long as the snow lasts. _We hate to close base areas when there’s still snow remaining, but we are on a tight schedule this summer, with $16 million worth of capital improvements to build in the coming months. In order to fit it all in before the snow flies again, we need to start now. We have already begun plowing work roads to begin these construction projects. This week we will also begin dismantling the Snowdon Quad_, in preparation for its replacement–a brand new 6-person detachable bubble chair.
> 
> *This weekend* we plan to have the *K-1 Express Gondola, North Ridge Triple, Canyon Quad and Superstar Express Quad* turning. Beginning Monday April 23, the Superstar Express will continue to operate daily through May 1. Beginning May 4, the Superstar Express Quad will turn Friday through Sunday until the snow is gone. The K-1 Lodge will be open whenever lifts are turning.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Apr 19, 2018)

"We hate to close base areas when there’s still snow remaining, but we are on a tight schedule this summer, with $16 million worth of capital improvements to build in the coming months." - Killington


That's great, but just be aware that in the meantime you're losing in the fall due to World Cup and losing in the spring by shrinking not only pods but closing passable trails early.

Maybe these are necessary sacrifices for a great mountain to continue on in greatness.


----------



## Jcb890 (Apr 19, 2018)

bdfreetuna said:


> "We hate to close base areas when there’s still snow remaining, but we are on a tight schedule this summer, with $16 million worth of capital improvements to build in the coming months." - Killington
> 
> 
> That's great, but just be aware that in the meantime you're losing in the fall due to World Cup and losing in the spring by shrinking not only pods but closing passable trails early.
> ...


I was texting my wife with the same thoughts.  They have really been disappointing in terms of early season and late season this year.


----------



## sull1102 (Apr 19, 2018)

bdfreetuna said:


> "We hate to close base areas when there’s still snow remaining, but we are on a tight schedule this summer, with $16 million worth of capital improvements to build in the coming months." - Killington
> 
> 
> That's great, but just be aware that in the meantime you're losing in the fall due to World Cup and losing in the spring by shrinking not only pods but closing passable trails early.
> ...



I was just thinking the same thing. I want to get up to K to ride K-1 this year, but they close Sunday. Mount Snow has more than double the acreage open and half the ride leaving little reason to go to K. In the fall it was the exact same issue and that's the reason I didn't make the trip north then in Nov-Dec. Mount Snow has kind of quietly kicked ass this year, crowds have been bigger than any of the last 5 years every weekend, snowmaking has impressed to say the least, and they've had more terrain open than almost anyone during the early and late season. Oh and Minus Zero was a great new event that brought a Coachella headliner to Mount Snow a week before that festival went off. Now that's a good way to end the year.

Sent from my LG-H820 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## ss20 (Apr 19, 2018)

Regarding Killington... A LOT more terrain should/will open up once (if?) things soften up this weekend.  There's no way Ovation or Downdraft melted out...more than likely they're glacial as they've been for the past couple weeks.  They finally got a groomer up Double Dipper so that re-opened for the first time in weeks.  I also wouldn't doubt a couple naturals like Escapade and Old Superstar to be open.  Powerline and Ridge Run up on the North Ridge are open and they are naturals.

Of course this is all dependent on things softening up.  But base depth should not be an issue.  


Given it's the third weekend of April I do not fault Killington for "just" having the K1 and Superstar areas open.  That's pretty much typical this time of year.  The only thing I wish they were doing differently this spring was re-opening the Snowshed Crossover.  That way you could ski Needle's Eye and Vertigo (or at least the top 3/4 of each of them).


----------



## Harvey (Apr 19, 2018)

I get where you guys are coming from, but I have a hard time faulting Killington.  With all this other stuff going on they aren't as long as usual but still how much more than everybody else?

IMO If we want to reap the rewards of Beastdom, which is let's face it — a branding play — we have to accept World Cup and the upgrades.


----------



## ss20 (Apr 19, 2018)

Harvey said:


> I get where you guys are coming from, but I have a hard time faulting Killington.  With all this other stuff going on they aren't as long as usual but still how much more than everybody else?
> 
> IMO If we want to reap the rewards of Beastdom, which is let's face it — a branding play — we have to accept World Cup and the upgrades.



Exactly.  People complain about having one of the worst lift networks in the East... but when they close to build the darn thing they complain again because it cuts Snowdon's season by a week.


----------



## Jcb890 (Apr 19, 2018)

ss20 said:


> Exactly.  People complain about having one of the worst lift networks in the East... but when they close to build the darn thing they complain again because it cuts Snowdon's season by a week.


Or they could keep it open and hire more workers once the season is done.  But, it makes more sense financially not to do that of course.


----------



## Teleskier (Apr 19, 2018)

Why not join the chorus... 

'It must be that darn Vail that is behind Killington closing so much terrain so early'.


----------



## ss20 (Apr 19, 2018)

Jcb890 said:


> Or they could keep it open and hire more workers once the season is done.  But, it makes more sense financially not to do that of course.



When Mount Snow closed their summit triple to put in the Bluebird they closed the lift in mid-March because they needed snowpack to drag the towers down the hill due to their forestry regulations.  Killington is also on state land so maybe they're required to do the same thing?

Required or not it's probably much easier and safer to drag towers down the hill on a groomer than tie them to a flatbed and drive them down the hill on a narrow twisty work road.


----------



## machski (Apr 19, 2018)

ss20 said:


> Regarding Killington... A LOT more terrain should/will open up once (if?) things soften up this weekend.  There's no way Ovation or Downdraft melted out...more than likely they're glacial as they've been for the past couple weeks.  They finally got a groomer up Double Dipper so that re-opened for the first time in weeks.  I also wouldn't doubt a couple naturals like Escapade and Old Superstar to be open.  Powerline and Ridge Run up on the North Ridge are open and they are naturals.
> 
> Of course this is all dependent on things softening up.  But base depth should not be an issue.
> 
> ...


From what I have heard, they are plowing out snowshed crossover this year.  Probably to accelerate the meltout for the rework with the tunnel for next year.  At K-zone it was posted there is a sign at the top of Superstar warning that the back of Skye Peak has heavy equipment already in work.

Sent from my SM-T900 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## BenedictGomez (Apr 19, 2018)

Teleskier said:


> *Why not join the chorus...
> *
> 'It must be that darn Vail that is behind Killington closing so much terrain so early'.



Better that than your spreading of totally false information (i.e. _"the State of Vermont told Stowe to close"_).


----------



## The Sneak (Apr 19, 2018)

That pic...Prob Mineshaft glades in Carinthia?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lerops (Apr 19, 2018)

I was thinking K over Okemo because Okemo is lower altitude and there was some precipitation before the weekend. But that seems to be a non-event now. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## kingslug (Apr 20, 2018)

Yup..people complain about the roads..then complain about..the roadwork. I think its been a pretty good season. 4 noreasters helped for sure or it would have been..not so good. We should all be pretty darn thankfull for that. Or we wouldnt be even talking about all this..we would be playing...golf..lol.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Apr 20, 2018)

The Sneak said:


> That pic...Prob Mineshaft glades in Carinthia?



Don't know the name but whatever the glades are just to the right side of the main trail as you're riding up the Quad.


----------



## makimono (Apr 20, 2018)

Looks like Wildcat Sunday for me! just bought the ticket on liftopia...it's a long day trip from where I live now but I'm psyched, haven't been up to the cat in about a decade.


----------



## SnowRock (Apr 20, 2018)

If one was choosing between Snow or Okemo for a maniac Saturday day trip which would you pick?


----------



## Teleskier (Apr 20, 2018)

BenedictGomez said:


> Better that than your spreading of totally false information (i.e. _"the State of Vermont told Stowe to close"_).



Sorry - but I was accurately reporting the facts. I asked multiple staff at the mountain, and simply reported what I heard, and that what I heard was the same answer from everyone. I said no more, I said no less.

I cared enough to ask them... and thought I was doing a favor sharing it here.

On the other side, what I see, is pure wild speculation stated as 'proof' - and that seems to happen a lot here. "It was probably Vail this" and "probably Vail that"... and now your "spreading of totally false information" formal conclusion stated as proof.

I'm a skier sharing in a skiing forum. I'm not an Pulitzer-awarded investigative journalist such as these lauded contributors to society http://www.pulitzer.org/winners/boston-globe-1. 

Note I never used your strong "conclusion" words such as "proof." It was a "as heard on the mountain" piece.

I don't know the true inside-the-corporate-office story with proof of an email, but I never said I did. 

You, on the other hand, likewise don't know the true inside-the-corporate-office story with proof of an email, but formally state that a suggested park closure date from the state, as the employees understood it, was "totally false information".

I'm calling BS on that. 

If you have "Boston Globe"-level journalistic proof that Vail ordered the close date as a way to screw skiers, feel free to share it.


----------



## caribchakita (Apr 20, 2018)

I LOVE WILDCAT...such an old school chill vibe...


----------



## caribchakita (Apr 20, 2018)

I don't love either..the NY crowd at Snow is manic. Okemo has too many transitions and not a nice flow to the trails for a boarder. If I HAD to pick, I'd pick Snow. Parking at Okemo is a ^%$#@


----------



## Kleetus (Apr 20, 2018)

caribchakita said:


> I don't love either..the NY crowd at Snow is manic. Okemo has too many transitions and not a nice flow to the trails for a boarder. If I HAD to pick, I'd pick Snow. Parking at Okemo is a ^%$#@



I wouldn't think the crowds or parking would be an issue this weekend. It's so late in the season, only the serious skier crowd is left at this point. 

As for terrain, I'm not overly a big fan of either place. That being said, if Mt. Snow wasn't a 4 hour drive from me and I just got back from Tahoe/Work in SFO yesterday, I'd prob hit Snow over Okemo just because the North Face has some decent terrain and bumps this point in the season IMO.


----------



## SnowRock (Apr 20, 2018)

Yeah.. i mean we are talking about April 21st so not worried about crowds or terrain (in as much as I know the deal with both) at this point. Was more a... which is setting up nicer with how much is open/coverage question if anyone had been to either recently. Just want to get up for a final hurrah.

Ending up skipping Stowe closing last weekend, too bad they aren't spinning this weekend because it looks like it would be fun up there.


----------



## VTKilarney (Apr 20, 2018)

Teleskier said:


> Sorry - but I was accurately reporting the facts.



Except you weren’t.  Just because somebody said it does not make it a fact.


----------



## graniterider (Apr 20, 2018)

I’m heading to Snow Saturday. I was at Okemo 2 weeks ago for their last “fully open” weekend. I hung mostly to the Main Face area and knowing that’s the only terrain accessible, I’m not interested in going back. I think if you really look at the map, there’s really not much variety left there, Snow seems to be the better option imo.


----------



## abc (Apr 20, 2018)

lerops said:


> I was thinking K over Okemo because Okemo is lower altitude and there was some precipitation before the weekend. But that seems to be a non-event now.


The lower altitude might actually be a good thing. This weekend is still kind of cold...


----------



## Edd (Apr 20, 2018)

abc said:


> The lower altitude might actually be a good thing. This weekend is still kind of cold...



Seeing sunny, high of 49 with light winds at Okemo. Sounds about perfect.


----------



## sull1102 (Apr 20, 2018)

Highly recommend Snow having spent today and the last two days on snow there. Just about everything is open, except Sunbrook. Carinthia is really nice right now and they've started to take down features here and there leaving some more space for non park skiers. They really did pick up a good couple inches last night and another the day before that leaving everything really nice. 

Sent from my Z983 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Teleskier (Apr 20, 2018)

Teleskier said:


> Sorry - but I was accurately reporting the facts. I asked multiple staff at the mountain, and simply reported what I heard, and that what I heard was the same answer from everyone. I said no more, I said no less





VTKilarney said:


> Except you weren’t.  Just because somebody said it does not make it a fact.



It's at times like these that make me worry that US democracy has no hope if people can't parse news reporting. 

The TRUE FACT was that employees had said what they said. That is a truthful fact. As I reported it.

I think what you're trying to say is that just because an employee said XYZ, doesn't make it the TRUE reason for the date (ie, same proof as an internal memo).

But the FACT they said it - is true. 

Personally I'd take the word of what multiple staff told me in earnest, even given the possibly that they were themselves misled, over some anonymous people on the internet with an obvious axe to grind. 

IE - my sarcasm that Vail must be behind Kmart closing terrain early too - is just as nonsensical. But feel free to continue trading in conspiracy theories. That is apparently more fun to some than trying to get to the truth.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Apr 20, 2018)

Teleskier said:


> It's at times like these that make me worry that US democracy has no hope if people can't parse news reporting.



Actually a Constitutional Representative Republic.

Other correct answers: Constitutional Federal Republic, or "Free and Republican Government" (the phrasing used in the Constitution).

Democracy is just mob rule by the 51% imposing their will on everyone else. Our forefathers avoided that mess in their wisdom. Instead our country focuses on recognizing the natural (God-given) rights of the individual which cannot be overridden by the whims of the majority, times and seasons.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Apr 20, 2018)

Teleskier said:


> Sorry - but I was accurately reporting the facts. I asked multiple staff at the mountain, and simply reported what I heard, and that what I heard was the same answer from everyone. I said no more, I said no less.
> 
> I cared enough to ask them... and thought I was doing a favor sharing it here.
> 
> ...




Wow.   

This is a long, rambling, tortuously & torturously-involved, tiring, effort to simply admit you were wrong.


----------



## Teleskier (Apr 20, 2018)

Wow.

I know this is 'winner takes all' America, but not EVERY SINGLE THING has to always be a hyper-competitive joust match where someone has to "win" at all costs. What people eat for lunch, what they ski, how they ski, etc.

Clearly it's total news to your hyper-combative POV (you only share 'to win'??) that I wasn't trying to 'win' anything here. 

But congratulations if you feel that you did. It can go in your trophy room.


----------



## drjeff (Apr 20, 2018)

Currently in Southwest Florida... Flight to Providence tomorrow. Quick stop at home in CT to grab some warmer clothing than what I brought to FL!! Then up to Mount Snow tomorrow evening for their closing day on Sunday.. 

Gotta do what you gotta do sometimes!! 

Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Quietman (Apr 20, 2018)

Mt Snow on Sunday. Free skiing for my son and I, can't beat it!!


----------



## gladerider (Apr 20, 2018)

hitting da big K tomorrow and maybe Okemo on sunday. Okemo is not my cup of tea but may do it coz i have not been there in such a long time. i would kit K again on sunday if i had anymore days left on my maxpass though.


----------



## MommaBear (Apr 21, 2018)

Tried to hit the big k but the park and hike was too much for this gal's old legs. Place is packed.


----------



## gladerider (Apr 21, 2018)

MommaBear said:


> Tried to hit the big k but the park and hike was too much for this gal's old legs. Place is packed.


Indeed. A lotta peops showed up today

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## spiderpig (Apr 21, 2018)

ss20 said:


> Regarding Killington... A LOT more terrain should/will open up once (if?) things soften up this weekend.  There's no way Ovation or Downdraft melted out...more than likely they're glacial as they've been for the past couple weeks.  They finally got a groomer up Double Dipper so that re-opened for the first time in weeks.  I also wouldn't doubt a couple naturals like Escapade and Old Superstar to be open.  Powerline and Ridge Run up on the North Ridge are open and they are naturals.
> 
> Of course this is all dependent on things softening up.  But base depth should not be an issue.
> 
> ...



They did this. You can ski the top half of those runs.


----------



## prsboogie (Apr 21, 2018)

Jcb890 said:


> It seems like I haven't spent enough time over by Carinthia.  Those woods look decently-spaced, which is not like most of the woods at Mt. Snow.  There's a few sections with nice spacing, but most if it is really tight, IMO.
> 
> Originally the plan was Killington Sunday, but with them shutting down so much terrain, we might do somewhere like Okemo or Snow this weekend since they are open and have more open acreage.  Then, Killington can be an option next weekend after most of the other players are done.  Hmmmmmmmmm


The Ego woods at excellent when they have snow. Nothing like the north face woods

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## graniterider (Apr 21, 2018)

Mount Snow was great today. Mostly everything was open and softened up by lunch. Not too many bumps though. The worst part of the day was when the Bluebird started having issues around 2... they opened Canyon very briefly to clear out the waiting crowd and then it seemed to be up and running after that. For me, that was my signal to call it a day, I didn't want to spend my last day stuck on a chairlift.


----------



## SkiFanE (Apr 22, 2018)

Saturday was awesome day at SR. Soft bumps all over - limited to Barker and White Heat quad but enough to spread everyone out. Can't believe the coverage for late April - hardly any dirt spots showing - better than midwinter lol. Another one on tap today. Quintessential spring ski weekend - great way to end the season.


----------



## VTKilarney (Apr 22, 2018)

Teleskier said:


> I'm a skier sharing in a skiing forum. I'm not an Pulitzer-awarded investigative journalist such as these lauded contributors to society http://www.pulitzer.org/winners/boston-globe-1.



All you needed was a very rudimentary understanding of geography and a calendar.  Hint: Look at Jay Peak, Okemo, and Killington.


----------



## Hawk (Apr 22, 2018)

Sugarbush was awesome yesterday and will be even better today.  They even had 100% of Castlerock open with very good coverage even on rumble and lift line.  Lift stayed open until 5pm and they had a band on the plaza.  Great day.  We plan to open for two More weekends with a Cinco de Mayo and Kentucky Derby party for the last weekend.


----------



## prsboogie (Apr 22, 2018)

caribchakita said:


> I don't love either..the NY crowd at Snow is manic. Okemo has too many transitions and not a nice flow to the trails for a boarder. If I HAD to pick, I'd pick Snow. Parking at Okemo is a ^%$#@


I disagree with your assessment of the Mt Snow's crowd, spend a few Saturdays midseason at Stratton and let me know what you think. To the point my wife will never step foot on that mountain again. 

I do completely agree with your assessment of Wildcat though [emoji6]

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## prsboogie (Apr 22, 2018)

VTKilarney said:


> All you needed was a very rudimentary understanding of geography and a calendar.  Hint: Look at Jay Peak, Okemo, and Killington.


What does this have anything to do with his post. I think you grabbed the wrong post

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## VTKilarney (Apr 22, 2018)

prsboogie said:


> What does this have anything to do with his post. I think you grabbed the wrong post
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk



It had to do with figuring out whether or not the State of Vermont forced Stowe to close because part of the ski area was on state forest lands.


----------



## Not Sure (Apr 22, 2018)

https://www.mountwashington.org/premium-content/webcam-videos/ravines.aspx

Looks like mid winter from Wildcat cam this morning 16" at MW since Thursday! DANG I'm most likely done for 17/18


----------



## Edd (Apr 22, 2018)

Pulled into Wildcat at around 11. Too crowded for us. Bailed. Sad about losing the day but happy the Cat is killing it. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## caribchakita (Apr 22, 2018)

What? TOO CROWDED?? What does that mean? Super lift lines?? Ya think next weekend will be good?


----------



## Not Sure (Apr 22, 2018)

caribchakita said:


> What? TOO CROWDED?? What does that mean? Super lift lines?? Ya think next weekend will be good?



LOL ,If you’re mostly a midweek skier (myself included) 15min is painful. That being said midweek options are dwindling.

I would have went across the road and hiked TRT to Sherburne trail. High Avy danger in the Ravine


----------



## prsboogie (Apr 22, 2018)

Maybe the word got out that K was a shitshow and people wanted to avoid it. Saturday was amazballs for sure and will be again next week. They are pushing for the 5th as last weekend. 

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## chuckstah (Apr 22, 2018)

Is the Cat planning on opening just the 5th, a Saturday, or for the 6th also. If only the 5th I may have to pass for either Jay, Bush or the loaf. I've only heard talk of the 5th?

Sent from my LGMS345 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Quietman (Apr 22, 2018)

Mount Snow was great today.  Great deep coverage, never worried about my ski bases, even in the woods.  Skied the front side until 12:30, then North face had softened up and it was amazing.  I had never been in Olympic glades and had a great time in there with so may different lines to try.   Was very busy today but the singles line on the 6 pack moved along and north face was 5 chairs at the most.   Longest wait was at Carinthia around noon.  They easily have the snow to make another weekend, and I saw lots of day passes, but I get that its time to move on after already extending a week.


----------



## Edd (Apr 22, 2018)

caribchakita said:


> What? TOO CROWDED?? What does that mean?



Different things to different people. My tolerance is low, but that’s my problem.


----------



## prsboogie (Apr 22, 2018)

chuckstah said:


> Is the Cat planning on opening just the 5th, a Saturday, or for the 6th also. If only the 5th I may have to pass for either Jay, Bush or the loaf. I've only heard talk of the 5th?
> 
> Sent from my LGMS345 using AlpineZone mobile app


I think it's the weekend but I didn't ask any employees so I wouldn't want to get flamed for telling untruths. 

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## chuckstah (Apr 22, 2018)

prsboogie said:


> I think it's the weekend but I didn't ask any employees so I wouldn't want to get flamed for telling untruths.
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk



Thanks, I hope they run Sunday.  It's my closest option for that weekend, except Killington, but I'd rather save My K vouchers for the following weekend when they will likely be the only game in town


----------



## makimono (Apr 22, 2018)

Wildcat was freaking amazing today! Got there about 10am and the lot was practically full, I don't ever remember parking as far from the lodge...but the line wasn't bad at all 10 minutes max and a ton of people left after lunch, so by 2:30 - when the moguls were at their best - the quad was mostly ski on or 2 minutes max. 100% open, even donated some ptex to Hairball, but spent most of the day farming hoots from the chair....good time hi-fiving-strangers kind of vibe


----------



## gladerider (Apr 22, 2018)

Da K was amazing yesterday. Great coverage. Don't remember seeing any brown spots. I wouldn't be surprised if they made it to June. 

Okemo was good. A lotta brown spots. But the top half was much better than the lower half. I can see them losing a lot of base during the rain storm next week.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Apr 24, 2018)

to killington or to whiteface?

will the slides maybe be open? that would tip the scales bigly.


----------



## Harvey (Apr 24, 2018)

KustyTheKlown said:


> to killington or to whiteface?
> 
> will the slides maybe be open? that would tip the scales bigly.



Not likely IMO. 

Still looks like potential in the forecast for great skiing.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Apr 24, 2018)

jay bringing the bonnie back into the mix. expecting >50 trails.


----------



## JimG. (Apr 24, 2018)

Quietman said:


> Mount Snow was great today.  Great deep coverage, never worried about my ski bases, even in the woods.  Skied the front side until 12:30, then North face had softened up and it was amazing.  I had never been in Olympic glades and had a great time in there with so may different lines to try.   Was very busy today but the singles line on the 6 pack moved along and north face was 5 chairs at the most.   Longest wait was at Carinthia around noon.  They easily have the snow to make another weekend, and I saw lots of day passes, but I get that its time to move on after already extending a week.



PEAKS would gain TONS of flatlander loyalty if they were to re-open for next weekend.


----------



## prsboogie (Apr 24, 2018)

Quietman said:


> Mount Snow was great today.  Great deep coverage, never worried about my ski bases, even in the woods.  Skied the front side until 12:30, then North face had softened up and it was amazing.  I had never been in Olympic glades and had a great time in there with so may different lines to try.   Was very busy today but the singles line on the 6 pack moved along and north face was 5 chairs at the most.   Longest wait was at Carinthia around noon.  They easily have the snow to make another weekend, and I saw lots of day passes, but I get that its time to move on after already extending a week.


Hey QM you still one those Aftershocks?

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## gladerider (Apr 24, 2018)

KustyTheKlown said:


> to killington or to whiteface?
> 
> will the slides maybe be open? that would tip the scales bigly.



agree

forgot about the slides 

would be awesome. making me think. hmmm.


----------



## Quietman (Apr 24, 2018)

prsboogie said:


> Hey QM you still one those Aftershocks?
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk



Yup!  They were great in Sunday's mixed conditions.  Not great in the woods, but good all around in slush and firm snow.  Best $125 skis that I've ever had!  Thanks!


----------



## prsboogie (Apr 24, 2018)

Quietman said:


> Yup!  They were great in Sunday's mixed conditions.  Not great in the woods, but good all around in slush and firm snow.  Best $125 skis that I've ever had!  Thanks!


Glad your looking them! 

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## caribchakita (Apr 25, 2018)

What do folks make of the 4 day rain event and impact at Killington or Wildcat?


----------



## skiur (Apr 25, 2018)

Killington will be fine, there is more than enough snow to survive rain, even the higher elevation woods should still be in play this weekend.


----------



## Smellytele (Apr 25, 2018)

to answer the original question - not skiing  I will be down on the cape hopefully getting in some bike riding.


----------



## kingslug (Apr 25, 2018)

Hopefully K.


----------



## chuckstah (Apr 25, 2018)

It looks like either Wildcat>Sunday River or both days at the River for me, depending on wether or not Wildcat is accepting midweek passes Saturday.  

Sent from my LGMS345 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## skimagic (Apr 25, 2018)

Was hoping for Killington Friday, but weather forecasters don't agree - could be sun, rain, clouds, all three?


----------



## SkiingInABlueDream (Apr 25, 2018)

I haven't done more than notice the Saturday rain cloud on my weather app, but do ppl think this weekend will actually be good (or at least has a chance) or are ppl just going for the sake of going? After this past weekend, Im less than psyched to ski under a cloudy sky.


----------



## caribchakita (Apr 25, 2018)

I am slated to go to K'ton Sat. to board, Sunday. Not feeling it so much considering it will be 40's and gloomy. I'd rather board in sunny warmer conditions, end of April. Will continue to watch the weather.


----------



## kingslug (Apr 26, 2018)

oooooh....weather for K looks..like crap. Rain saturday then cold sunday..so nice and icy. What do the weather gods say. If I stay home I'll be stuck..working on the fence, yard, etc.


----------



## Jcb890 (Apr 26, 2018)

kingslug said:


> oooooh....weather for K looks..like crap. Rain saturday then cold sunday..so nice and icy. What do the weather gods say. If I stay home I'll be stuck..working on the fence, yard, etc.


Saturday looks like it might be overcast, but the rain could hold off for some/most of the day.  I think we might try and do Saturday rather than deal with some possible re-freeze conditions on Sunday.


----------



## lerops (Apr 26, 2018)

Does not look promising for a weekend trip. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## kingslug (Apr 26, 2018)

Might be the plan..ski sat..snooze and leave sunday..or just bag it and snooze


----------



## JimG. (Apr 26, 2018)

I'll take the colder Sunday weather and ski a few hours then stay over and get the best day which will be Monday.


----------



## Glenn (Apr 26, 2018)

Heading to Vermont! 

But most likely to put down some fertilizer. :lol:


----------



## Edd (Apr 26, 2018)

Tuesday at K looks good. I may actually go there, which seems to happen once every 3 years or so. Exciting prospect. 


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## kingslug (Apr 26, 2018)

Think ill go..better than fixing a fucking fence...only 300 more feet of it to go...then its chainsaw time ...much more exciting


----------



## caribchakita (Apr 27, 2018)

Planning K'Ton, May 6..one of the only days left for me..


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Apr 27, 2018)

spoke to whiteface and confirmed no slides 

to Killington at 4 AM for the crackhead day trip. no hotels. no cold rain Sunday.


----------



## Killingtime (Apr 27, 2018)

KustyTheKlown said:


> spoke to whiteface and confirmed no slides
> 
> to Killington at 4 AM for the crackhead day trip. no hotels. no cold rain Sunday.



Day tripping to Killington from the NYC metro area, now that's dedication.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Apr 27, 2018)

if Sunday was sunny and warm I'd stay, but Sunday looks miserable

girl will appreciate my being around sat night and Sunday, and saving hotel bucks is nice

Will also leave me with option for another full 2 day free ski k weekend. I have two max pass and one ski vt left.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Apr 27, 2018)

KustyTheKlown said:


> girl will appreciate my being around sat night and Sunday



So you hope!


----------



## 180 (Apr 27, 2018)

Made it to Killington at 2pm. Rain, but snow surface was great.  Downdraft and Dipper were excellent as was SS. tomorrow should be even better


----------



## eatskisleep (Apr 27, 2018)

Wildcat. I wonder if the north side woods (like Shanka) filled in well this year?? Hoping there is still some snow... probably wishful thinking though! Oh well! Still excited!


----------



## kingslug (Apr 28, 2018)

Fixing the fence.


----------



## Zand (Apr 28, 2018)

Would appreciate a report from Killington skiers today. If the woods are still skiable I'll come up in the rain tomorrow. If not I'll stay home.


----------



## chuckstah (Apr 28, 2018)

Skied Sunday River today. Finally late spring conditions. Took a while to soften, but it was good once it did. Lots if thin and bare spots that you would expect for lare April. Nice bumps in Top Gun and Southpaw. Hopefully the rain holds iff tomorrow. 

Sent from my LGMS345 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## 180 (Apr 28, 2018)

trees are done, still waist deep up high, but too many pine needles and sticks. However, the bumps and trails are great.  Canyon, Escapade, SS, Vert, Low Road, Ovation, Sky Hawk all primo


----------



## abc (Apr 29, 2018)

kingslug said:


> Fixing the fence.


Road riding yesterday and kayaking the Hackensack today. 

I've turned that page. It's now summer for me.


----------



## kingslug (Apr 30, 2018)

Maybe next weekend..


----------



## Jcb890 (Apr 30, 2018)

Killington was great Saturday.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Apr 30, 2018)

180 said:


> trees are done, still waist deep up high, but too many pine needles and sticks.



does not compute


----------



## caribchakita (Apr 30, 2018)

How was Sunday and thoughts on next week...


----------



## Jcb890 (Apr 30, 2018)

caribchakita said:


> How was Sunday and thoughts on next week...


Should be plenty of snow to keep the Superstar pod rolling next week.  Skyelark and Bittersweet had great coverage still.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Apr 30, 2018)

180 said:


> trees are done, still waist deep up high, but too many pine needles and sticks. However, the bumps and trails are great.  Canyon, Escapade, SS, Vert, Low Road, Ovation, Sky Hawk all primo



strong disagree. skied killington Saturday. hiked Snowdon for patsy's and low rider. ducked ropes on anarchy and Julio. skied somewhere/nowhere which was legit open. skied the woods skiers right of lower superstar and skiers left of east fall as well. 

anarchy and Julio lost snow at the lowest steep pitch and I needed to hike out of anarchy and traverse out of Julio to ovation. otherwise the woods were in shockingly good shape. 

amazing day for april 28.


----------



## Zand (Apr 30, 2018)

KustyTheKlown said:


> strong disagree. skied killington Saturday. hiked Snowdon for patsy's and low rider. ducked ropes on anarchy and Julio. skied somewhere/nowhere which was legit open. skied the woods skiers right of lower superstar and skiers left of east fall as well.
> 
> anarchy and Julio lost snow at the lowest steep pitch and I needed to hike out of anarchy and traverse out of Julio to ovation. otherwise the woods were in shockingly good shape.
> 
> amazing day for april 28.



Damn wish I could've had this report before yesterday...I would've gone up in the rain. Thought the woods were done based on other reports.


----------



## skiMEbike (Apr 30, 2018)

Reporting back from the Loaf....Still Epic !!

In a little over a week's time, the Loaf went from Wall to Wall coverage to what I'd consider "normal Mid April conditions"....Most everything below spillway XCut is still open (Except for a few glades).   They were able to still run Timberline with some lines to be had off the front face.   Everything is still skiing great, just now you need to pay attention a bit more to open/bare spots.   Powder Keg, Bubblecuffer, Skidder, and Misery Whip were the runs of the weekend, and I expect them to still be in great shape next weekend.

This coming Saturday & Sunday will be the Loaf's last lift-serviced days of the season with only $25 lift tickets....I expect similar conditions to this past weekend (leave the rock skis at home...unless you want to hit some woods/au natural trails).   (While there hasn't been any "official" announcement) I suspect they will only run SQuad, but wouldn't rule out Timberline or Skyline as they have the snow to run them.


----------



## kingslug (Apr 30, 2018)

Hmm..worth a 1 day trip Saturday??? looooong day


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Apr 30, 2018)

kingslug said:


> Hmm..worth a 1 day trip Saturday??? looooong day



was worth it this past Saturday. may not be worth it this Saturday with heavily reduced terrain (only superstar pod for rest of season). as of now it says sunny and 62 tho. 

i have 2 max pass K days left. i have plans this weekend. next weekend is mother's day. i may finish my season the 19th and 20th.

edit - i now realize you were talking about sugarloaf. that's a long ass day trip my man.


----------



## Jcb890 (Apr 30, 2018)

Sugarloaf is too long of a day trip for me.
I did a day trip to Jay Peak once - 4 hrs 15 mins or so... that was doable, but never again.  The ride up and riding all day isn't that bad, its the ride home after being exhausted skiing/riding that is just brutal.

Over 4 hours and I'm out of the day-trip mix.



KustyTheKlown said:


> was worth it this past Saturday. may not be worth it this Saturday with heavily reduced terrain (only superstar pod for rest of season). as of now it says sunny and 62 tho.
> 
> i have 2 max pass K days left. i have plans this weekend. next weekend is mother's day. i may finish my season the 19th and 20th.
> 
> edit - i now realize you were talking about sugarloaf. that's a long ass day trip my man.


Got 1 more K MAX Pass day left... thinking about this Saturday or Sunday while it is still the Superstar POD and not just the 1 trail.


----------



## lerops (Apr 30, 2018)

What is the Superstar POD? I know the trail but not what POD refers to. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## kingslug (May 1, 2018)

Could always go to K friday night and snooze..then the ride back saturday isn't so bad..4 hours. or just call it and switch to car show mode. Will be hanging out at Stowe all off season though.


----------



## skiur (May 1, 2018)

KustyTheKlown said:


> was worth it this past Saturday. may not be worth it this Saturday with heavily reduced terrain (only superstar pod for rest of season). as of now it says sunny and 62 tho.
> 
> i have 2 max pass K days left. i have plans this weekend. next weekend is mother's day. i may finish my season the 19th and 20th.
> 
> edit - i now realize you were talking about sugarloaf. that's a long ass day trip my man.



Hike from the top of superstar to the canyon is a short 15-20 min up a relatively flat launch pad.  Still a ton of snow up there and the run-out is even in decent shape.  Can easily be done 2 or 3 times in a day, bring some beers and a sandwich and have lunch up there.


----------



## Smellytele (May 1, 2018)

skiur said:


> Hike from the top of superstar to the canyon is a short 15-20 min up a relatively flat launch pad.  Still a ton of snow up there and the run-out is even in decent shape.  Can easily be done 2 or 3 times in a day, bring some beers and a sandwich and have lunch up there.



If you have a season pass but don't want to walk to skiing and get only 3 runs in for $70.


----------



## The Sneak (May 1, 2018)

Car show? are you the dude with the Corvette?

I worked with an ex division 1 college running back who drove a yellow C5 vette convertible. Among his many sayings was "the vette gets 'em wet" (which he took from a movie), and also, pantomiming initiating @n@l sex - replete with gestures and hip thrust..."accept it!"

He was a character. He was like 'The Rock' of Bridgewater MA.


----------



## skiMEbike (May 1, 2018)

kingslug said:


> Hmm..worth a 1 day trip Saturday??? looooong day



I assume u are talking about Sugarloaf...Easy for me to say (from the guy who only has to travel 2 hours to get there):  "Yes of course it is worth it." 

The one thing that might hold me back is if they only run SQuad...It would be a shame to not be able to ski from Spillway X-Cut.   They have already announced Timberline is done for the year so don't count on that (plus not sure the extensions will really be in play come this weekend anyways...it was pretty spotty on some this past weekend-except for Powder Keg).   It is definitely some of the better late season conditions at the Loaf (in recent memory) that I've seen for this time of year.


----------



## kingslug (May 1, 2018)

yup..but to be honest driving around CT is somewhat boring. Gone are the days when you could floor it. The car/air shows are interesting though. Got to see a B17 flying around..that was pretty cool. NOTHING replaces skiing for me though. Only thing comes close was racing my bikes..gone are those days too.


----------



## skiur (May 1, 2018)

Smellytele said:


> If you have a season pass but don't want to walk to skiing and get only 3 runs in for $70.



$70 is the walk up rate, if u go to the website right now and purchase a ticket for Saturday it would cost $39


----------



## Smellytele (May 1, 2018)

skiur said:


> $70 is the walk up rate, if u go to the website right now and purchase a ticket for Saturday it would cost $39



Still don't want 3 runs with walking for $40


----------



## chuckstah (May 1, 2018)

I'm thinking K tomorrow.  There's still enough on the SS pod to keep most people happy.  As for hiking to the canyon, I usually do it 2-3 times per day while it's good.  It takes about a half hour per lap if the runout is intact, and obviously a bit longer with a hike out  A late morning canyon lap with a beer and lunch up top, and a last run of the day lap don't cut into my ski day much at all as last chair probably won't happen either way.  Hopefully the runout is still mostly good.


----------



## WWF-VT (May 1, 2018)

Last weekend of the season at Sugarbush


----------



## SkiRay (May 1, 2018)

KustyTheKlown said:


> strong disagree. skied killington Saturday. hiked Snowdon for patsy's and low rider. ducked ropes on anarchy and Julio. skied somewhere/nowhere which was legit open. skied the woods skiers right of lower superstar and skiers left of east fall as well.
> 
> anarchy and Julio lost snow at the lowest steep pitch and I needed to hike out of anarchy and traverse out of Julio to ovation. otherwise the woods were in shockingly good shape.
> 
> amazing day for april 28.



Could not believe how deep it was this weekend.  Sadly, our season looks over - the next two weekends our kids have school related activities to be at. All of us got in 60 days..  Maybe we can sneak in the 3rd weekend or over Memorial Day. We will see.  

Killington looks to be in good shape to make it to June 1st.   I think Whiteface too. I just hope this season doesn't jinx next...


----------



## cdskier (May 1, 2018)

WWF-VT said:


> Last weekend of the season at Sugarbush



This


----------



## caribchakita (May 2, 2018)

Keep us posted on Killington...later in May looks good..19th might head up


----------



## skiur (May 2, 2018)

chuckstah said:


> I'm thinking K tomorrow.  There's still enough on the SS pod to keep most people happy.  As for hiking to the canyon, I usually do it 2-3 times per day while it's good.  It takes about a half hour per lap if the runout is intact, and obviously a bit longer with a hike out  A late morning canyon lap with a beer and lunch up top, and a last run of the day lap don't cut into my ski day much at all as last chair probably won't happen either way.  Hopefully the runout is still mostly good.



Exactly, taking the "nature walk" to the canyon a few times should not stop someone from getting another 10-15 runs on  superstar.


----------



## thebigo (May 2, 2018)

WWF-VT said:


> Last weekend of the season at Sugarbush



What is the walkup rate on Sunday? Only late season rate I see on the website is $50 for golf and ski.


----------



## chuckstah (May 2, 2018)

Got to K this am and the SS lift is broken. This SUCKS!  Noon estimate

Sent from my LGMS345 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Smellytele (May 2, 2018)

chuckstah said:


> Got to K this am and the SS lift is broken. This SUCKS!  Noon estimate
> 
> Sent from my LGMS345 using AlpineZone mobile app



I almost went today but kind of glad I didn't. Although work sucks.


----------



## cdskier (May 2, 2018)

thebigo said:


> What is the walkup rate on Sunday? Only late season rate I see on the website is $50 for golf and ski.



No idea on walkup rate, but $39.50 online if you buy it now for Sunday. Even day of you can still buy online (although the price may go up a bit)


----------



## Jcb890 (May 2, 2018)

chuckstah said:


> Got to K this am and the SS lift is broken. This SUCKS!  Noon estimate
> 
> Sent from my LGMS345 using AlpineZone mobile app


Damn, that's a bummer!
Any updates?  How is the pod holding up?


----------



## gladerider (May 3, 2018)

SkiRay said:


> Could not believe how deep it was this weekend.  Sadly, our season looks over - the next two weekends our kids have school related activities to be at. All of us got in 60 days..  Maybe we can sneak in the 3rd weekend or over Memorial Day. We will see.
> 
> Killington looks to be in good shape to make it to June 1st.   I think Whiteface too. I just hope this season doesn't jinx next...



this saturday is whiteface's last day of operation. their longest season in history. $15 lift ticket.


----------



## cdskier (May 3, 2018)

I'm extremely impressed and thrilled to see that Bristol in Western NY made it to May 1st this year. Good for them! I used to ski there every weekend back in college.

This weekend I can't wait to get back up to Sugarbush for the final weekend. Today on the way home from work here in NJ my truck said 98 degrees at one point. Disgusting!


----------



## machski (May 3, 2018)

Jcb890 said:


> Damn, that's a bummer!
> Any updates?  How is the pod holding up?


Came up about noon.  I just skinned up K Peak to pass the time in the am.  Catwalk was still skiable from the top.  Do that to a wall to wall Downdraft.  The run-out is in tact until tower 4 on the K1 (basically as you come to the Highline merge).  That was as of Wednesday.
As to the spot, everything still really good.  Very top of Ovation is almost walk required but the balance of trail is still solid, including lower Ovation (slight walk out in front of K1 lodge).  The surprise to me is the load bay for SS.  They did not have much stacked up there, the loading was almost down to dirt by days end.

Sent from my XT1650 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## kingslug (May 8, 2018)

Never got my spring skiing in at K...bummed..and rain again for saturday..wtf...


----------



## Jcb890 (May 8, 2018)

machski said:


> Came up about noon.  I just skinned up K Peak to pass the time in the am.  Catwalk was still skiable from the top.  Do that to a wall to wall Downdraft.  The run-out is in tact until tower 4 on the K1 (basically as you come to the Highline merge).  That was as of Wednesday.
> As to the spot, everything still really good.  Very top of Ovation is almost walk required but the balance of trail is still solid, including lower Ovation (slight walk out in front of K1 lodge).  The surprise to me is the load bay for SS.  They did not have much stacked up there, the loading was almost down to dirt by days end.
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using AlpineZone mobile app


Killington was great on Saturday.  Plenty of coverage on the SS pod still.  Plenty of people still hiking over to do Cascade and whatnot also.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (May 8, 2018)

I just accepted a new job (not the vail job I previously mentioned. I am staying in nyc), but I end next Friday and don't start the new one until 5/29 or 6/4 (tbd). I hope killington can keep it going thru memorial day weekend so I can log one more day. im also thinking about maybe flying out to co to ski basin/Loveland and see the disco biscuits at red rocks.


----------



## bdfreetuna (May 8, 2018)

KustyTheKlown said:


> I just accepted a new job





> disco biscuits at red rocks.



You didn't specify but I'll put 2+2 together. Working the DanceSafe tent?


----------



## Domeskier (May 8, 2018)

I enjoy the disco fries at the Bendix.


----------



## chuckstah (May 8, 2018)

KustyTheKlown said:


> I just accepted a new job (not the vail job I previously mentioned. I am staying in nyc), but I end next Friday and don't start the new one until 5/29 or 6/4 (tbd). I hope killington can keep it going thru memorial day weekend so I can log one more day. im also thinking about maybe flying out to co to ski basin/Loveland and see the disco biscuits at red rocks.



From what I saw this weekend, K will likely be spinning at least part of Memorial weekend, walking (a lot maybe?) required.  The top of the headwall is already done.  They will push in snow this weekend, but once that's required, it doesn't last the day.  The rest of the trail is in outstanding shape, for now. I'm hoping Skylarke will still be in play this Friday, likely the only day I can make it this weekend.  But of course, if you can swing the Colorado trip, enjoy A-basin, far better play than K.  Loveland is closed.


----------



## AmmergauerTele (May 8, 2018)

If you have time off till end of the month, fly out to Reno and go to Mammoth.  Ski all morning till early afternoon, go for a hike late afternoon, a majestic time of year to be out there.  I guarantee you won't regret it.


----------



## ALLSKIING (May 8, 2018)

I'm going Fri and sat.

Sent from my SM-N950U using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Smellytele (May 8, 2018)

Going Friday. I haven't been lift serve since 4/14.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (May 9, 2018)

AmmergauerTele said:


> If you have time off till end of the month, fly out to Reno and go to Mammoth.  Ski all morning till early afternoon, go for a hike late afternoon, a majestic time of year to be out there.  I guarantee you won't regret it.



sheeeeeet that's a good idea. I think my ikon is good there right now.


----------



## Jcb890 (May 9, 2018)

KustyTheKlown said:


> I just accepted a new job (not the vail job I previously mentioned. I am staying in nyc), but I end next Friday and don't start the new one until 5/29 or 6/4 (tbd). I hope killington can keep it going thru memorial day weekend so I can log one more day. im also thinking about maybe flying out to co to ski basin/Loveland and see the disco biscuits at red rocks.


Congrats!  Bummer about the Vail job, but perhaps this is a better fit, better situation or a position you wanted more?  That's how things often pan out... hopefully at least.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (May 9, 2018)

moving to Colorado was a tall order. this disrupts my life a lot less. slightly more money. non-lawyer position with a company that provides practice management and document automation software to small firms and solos. not sales. not commission based. management level. new-ish company in the US but well established in AUS and the UK, so a start-up culture with an established international history and money behind them. very pleased. I found them for one position, did a phone interview, they said "this is too junior for you, come meet us in person to talk about a more senior role." I went in last Thursday to talk about position #2, and they tell me they're considering fast-tracking me into an even more senior management level role, come back tomorrow to meet COO. met COO last Friday to discuss the management role. got an oral offer with paperwork to follow this Monday. they liked me enough to give me 2 promotions in the interview process and then invited me to join them one business day after the final interview. nice to feel valued/wanted.


----------



## Domeskier (May 9, 2018)

KustyTheKlown said:


> moving to Colorado was a tall order. this disrupts my life a lot less. slightly more money. non-lawyer position with a company that provides practice management and document automation software to small firms and solos. not sales. not commission based. management level. new-ish company in the US but well established in AUS and the UK, so a start-up culture with an established international history and money behind them. very pleased. I found them for one position, did a phone interview, they said "this is too junior for you, come meet us in person to talk about a more senior role." I went in last Thursday to talk about position #2, and they tell me they're considering fast-tracking me into an even more senior management level role, come back tomorrow to meet COO. met COO last Friday to discuss the management role. got an oral offer with paperwork to follow this Monday. they liked me enough to give me 2 promotions in the interview process and then invited me to join them one business day after the final interview. nice to feel valued/wanted.



Nice.  Congrats.  I hope you negotiated the ability to work remotely during ski season!


----------



## KustyTheKlown (May 9, 2018)

^I wish. but, they are currently in NY and NJ and are rolling out in MA right now. CT, RI, VT, NH, ME are the next targets. They want to establish in New England before pushing south/west. There will absolutely be work related trips to the Boston area, and whenever I can swing that on a Friday, would be a nice head start to ski the maine places. they also give me a decent vehicle allowance because the job will often be in the field.


----------



## Jcb890 (May 9, 2018)

KustyTheKlown said:


> moving to Colorado was a tall order. this disrupts my life a lot less. slightly more money. non-lawyer position with a company that provides practice management and document automation software to small firms and solos. not sales. not commission based. management level. new-ish company in the US but well established in AUS and the UK, so a start-up culture with an established international history and money behind them. very pleased. I found them for one position, did a phone interview, they said "this is too junior for you, come meet us in person to talk about a more senior role." I went in last Thursday to talk about position #2, and they tell me they're considering fast-tracking me into an even more senior management level role, come back tomorrow to meet COO. met COO last Friday to discuss the management role. got an oral offer with paperwork to follow this Monday. they liked me enough to give me 2 promotions in the interview process and then invited me to join them one business day after the final interview. nice to feel valued/wanted.


Overall that sounds like a win.  Nice job and congrats!  No sales and no commission is great if that's where you were coming from before.
It sounds interesting and definitely a great feeling for sure.


----------



## Domeskier (May 9, 2018)

KustyTheKlown said:


> they also give me a decent vehicle allowance because the job will often be in the field.



Oh, nice!


----------



## KustyTheKlown (May 9, 2018)

Jcb890 said:


> Overall that sounds like a win.  Nice job and congrats!  No sales and no commission is great if that's where you were coming from before.
> It sounds interesting and definitely a great feeling for sure.



I'm a lawyer who hates being a lawyer and I've never felt like I was very good at it. the other job I was seriously considering was an attorney recruiting role, which was potentially very lucrative, but was essentially sales with a draw against commission, and that scared the balls out of me. the job I took values my law degree and experience since I will be interfacing with the customers who are all lawyers, but its not my job to pitch them and sell it to them. I will be managing a team of 6-9 internal consultants who assist the clients with installation, implementation, training, and ongoing relationships. 

I've never managed people (aside from a research analyst and paralegal, but they didn't truly report to me), so I've ordered a few management books from amazon and intend to delve in deeply during the gap between the two jobs.


----------



## Jcb890 (May 9, 2018)

KustyTheKlown said:


> I'm a lawyer who hates being a lawyer and I've never felt like I was very good at it. the other job I was seriously considering was an attorney recruiting role, which was potentially very lucrative, but was essentially sales with a draw against commission, and that scared the balls out of me. the job I took values my law degree and experience since I will be interfacing with the customers who are all lawyers, but its not my job to pitch them and sell it to them. I will be managing a team of 6-9 internal consultants who assist the clients with installation, implementation, training, and ongoing relationships.
> 
> I've never managed people (aside from a research analyst and paralegal, but they didn't truly report to me), so I've ordered a few management books from amazon and intend to delve in deeply during the gap between the two jobs.


Ahhhhh.  Very interesting.

Managing people is very interesting and different.  What did you order for books?
I highly recommend ENDURANCE - Shackelton's Incredible Voyage:
https://www.amazon.com/Endurance-Shackletons-Incredible-Alfred-Lansing/dp/0465062881

If you don't read the whole book, the story of the voyage itself is helpful and you can probably get the gist of it from researching online.  It isn't a Management How To book, it is a story about a voyage, but contains great lessons.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (May 9, 2018)

I ordered "Leaders Eat Last" and "The New One Minute Manager", both recommendations from friends who have management jobs.


----------



## Jcb890 (May 9, 2018)

KustyTheKlown said:


> I ordered "Leaders Eat Last" and "The New One Minute Manager", both recommendations from friends who have management jobs.


Great suggestions.  Shackelton's story you can read up on and then decide if you want the book once you get the gist of the story and determine you want to find out more.


----------



## Glenn (May 9, 2018)

KustyTheKlown said:


> I'm a lawyer who hates being a lawyer and I've never felt like I was very good at it. the other job I was seriously considering was an attorney recruiting role, which was potentially very lucrative, but was essentially sales with a draw against commission, and that scared the balls out of me. the job I took values my law degree and experience since I will be interfacing with the customers who are all lawyers, but its not my job to pitch them and sell it to them. I will be managing a team of 6-9 internal consultants who assist the clients with installation, implementation, training, and ongoing relationships.
> 
> I've never managed people (aside from a research analyst and paralegal, but they didn't truly report to me), so I've ordered a few management books from amazon and intend to delve in deeply during the gap between the two jobs.



Best of luck! Sounds like a good role. And you had a really good interview experience. 

Managing people can be very rewarding. It has its challenges, but there's nothing like working with a solid group of people.


----------



## machski (May 9, 2018)

K friday for me!!

Sent from my SM-T900 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## 180 (May 10, 2018)

Kkk


----------



## Harvey (May 11, 2018)

machski said:


> K friday for me!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-T900 using AlpineZone mobile app



Have fun should be good.

This thread delivered.  Still checking it out of habit even though it's down to K, Tux and MSS.


----------



## kingslug (May 11, 2018)

Ahhhh..management...hope you like it, you might. Sounds like a good move since you don't like your present one. Me..I hate managing people.


----------



## machski (May 11, 2018)

If anyone is going to Killington tomorrow or Sunday, its still pretty good.  Superstar and Skyelark plus high road to lower Bittersweet still in play.  Launch Pad is in too to change things up off Superstar.  Upper Bitter was open but it has several breaks in the snow (mostly grass if you want to just scoot over instead of carrying).  Upper SS has been patched up, but the base is gone and the patch job started to wear a bit by 330pm today (pretty good turnout for a Friday).  They still have plenty of snow at the crown of SS and Gateway has a boat load too, they have more they can work with.  The balance of SS is chuck full still, even Preston's pitch (absolutely no sign of the S forming yet).  They did a great job building the load in and out of the quad, though the load is pretty narrow (think triple abreast at best).  Had a blast today.

Sent from my SM-T900 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## 180 (May 11, 2018)

Sick day of moguls on SS today!


----------



## makimono (May 12, 2018)

just bought my ticket for Superstar Sunday


----------



## ALLSKIING (May 13, 2018)

180 said:


> Sick day of moguls on SS today!


Sure was!

Sent from my SM-N950U using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Smellytele (May 14, 2018)

SS Headwall not looking great today but they will fix it up for Friday.


----------



## ss20 (May 14, 2018)

Smellytele said:


> SS Headwall not looking great today but they will fix it up for Friday.
> View attachment 23890



It was very rocky in the AM yesterday, nearly impossible to get down without hitting something hard.  By the PM either you hit rock or got lucky and missed 'em!


----------



## Smellytele (May 14, 2018)

ss20 said:


> It was very rocky in the AM yesterday, nearly impossible to get down without hitting something hard.  By the PM either you hit rock or got lucky and missed 'em!



ouch Friday it was still good. Troughs got big and scraped but no rocks or bare spots


----------



## Domeskier (May 14, 2018)

coverage looking good at the bottom, though:


----------



## ss20 (May 14, 2018)

Domeskier said:


> coverage looking good at the bottom, though:
> 
> View attachment 23891



It's really deep still on Superstar.  Skyelark and lower Bittersweet also have a good chance at making it another weekend.  Its the "access" trails that are taking a beating.  Still lots of snow on top of the headwall.  Running out of snow to "farm" at the bottom.  

I think with somewhat average weather they will make Memorial Day weekend but with lots of hiking up top.  Unlike years past the bottom looks to be the most solid right now with the flat middle section in the "worst" shape.  




"Least deep" middle section


Dreamy


----------



## bdfreetuna (May 14, 2018)

I'd be pretty happy with that last shot if I were you!


----------



## Jcb890 (May 14, 2018)

bdfreetuna said:


> I'd be pretty happy with that last shot if I were you!


Yeah, I was thinking the same.  Great photo!


----------



## Smellytele (May 14, 2018)

Thinking there maybe some walking involved next weekend at the bottom


----------



## ss20 (May 14, 2018)

Smellytele said:


> Thinking there maybe some walking involved next weekend at the bottom



The only way it could be ski-to the lift is if they sacrifice some snow at the base of Supe.  No reserves left to farm down there.  This year I don't believe they made that massive pile at the base with the fan gun that runs constantly whenever snow making is on.


----------



## skiur (May 15, 2018)

Overall there is less snow than last year on SS.  Where they did do a great job is where the lower  S typically forms.  That is covered nicely this year.  The pile on top if the headwall was smaller, and at the base.  What was great this year was how much was blown on ovation.  Skiing  ovation in may is an added bonus even if that snow came from the SS glacier.


----------



## Harvey (May 15, 2018)

Love Ovation.


----------



## Jully (May 15, 2018)

ss20 said:


> The only way it could be ski-to the lift is if they sacrifice some snow at the base of Supe.  No reserves left to farm down there.  This year I don't believe they made that massive pile at the base with the fan gun that runs constantly whenever snow making is on.



I don't think they made the pile last year either. I remember walking on and off the lift by this time last year too, I think.


----------



## Smellytele (May 15, 2018)

It looks like it may only be SS this weekend as well:


----------



## sull1102 (May 15, 2018)

Ouch. 

Sent from my Pixel using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## 180 (May 15, 2018)

The more people on SS, the more moguls they makes.  Thats how I look at it.


----------



## SkiingInABlueDream (May 15, 2018)

Unless the forecast changes drastically it doesn't look like I'll be making birthday turns  on Saturday [emoji53]


----------



## Domeskier (May 15, 2018)

180 said:


> The more people on SS, the more moguls they makes.  Thats how I look at it.



+1


----------



## Domeskier (May 15, 2018)

180 said:


> The more people on SS, the more moguls they makes.  Thats how I look at it.



+1


----------



## machski (May 15, 2018)

Smellytele said:


> It looks like it may only be SS this weekend as well:
> View attachment 23895


Lower Skyelark was already thin this past weekend.  Doubted that would last, but High Road over to Lower Bittersweet was quite full and pretty deep.  Upper Skyelark was good, just the track to it was thin.  But they had enough snow at the top of SS and Gateway to manage both SS headwall and track to Skyelark IMHO.

Sent from my XT1650 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Zand (May 17, 2018)

Tomorrow may be the last gasp. Saturday and Sunday look awful weather wise and who knows if it'll be in skiable shape after that. Shame they didn't build the top glacier too well as the rest of the trail looks much deeper than normal at this point. Anyway I'll be up there tomorrow, looks like a beautiful day.


----------



## Smellytele (May 17, 2018)

Wanted to go tomorrow but no one else could and my oldest son home from college didn't want to go. While busy at work I could have maybe taken the day.


----------



## Cornhead (May 18, 2018)

At K, Zand, check your PM's

Sent from my Moto G (4) using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## 180 (May 18, 2018)

i'll be out, look for me. Blue Jacket, Blue helmet


----------



## SkiingInABlueDream (May 18, 2018)

Looks like it's really good out there right now? I almost took the day off to head up.
[emoji107]on me.


----------



## Zand (May 18, 2018)

Cornhead said:


> At K, Zand, check your PM's
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using AlpineZone mobile app



Ahh sorry just saw this. Hope you enjoyed...it was pretty damn good!


----------

